# ايش راي المختصين بجامعة Cal Poly بكالفورنيا بهندسة الطيران



## rami777 (3 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 

الله يحفظكم جميعا 

اللي يعرف معلومات غير المكتوبة في موقعهم .. أرجوا ان يخبرني بها 

من طريقة الدراسة هناك هل هي جامعة لها سمعة كويسة 

وارجوا ان اعرف افضل جامعة تدرس هندسة الطيران في امريكا 

ولكم مني خالص الشكر


----------



## rami777 (5 يونيو 2006)

ياشباب 

بالله فين الرد 

للاهمية القصوى ارجوكم


----------



## مهندس طيار (6 يونيو 2006)

اتمني ان نجد عن قريب من يستطيع مساعدتك 
ولاكن اطلب منك التريث 

أرجوا من الله ان يساعدك من لديه معلومات عن هذه الجامعه والله الموفق


----------



## rami777 (13 يونيو 2006)

ان شاء الله يارب


----------



## عبد الله البلوي (27 يونيو 2006)

اريد ان اعرف احسن جامعة تدرس هندسة الطيران في مصر وكم التكلفة وكل شي عنها


----------

